# Insulating Window Frame



## shagnthings (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm in the process of replacing my 22yr old wood windows.  I have a few companies come out to present what vinyl windows they have.  Some companies have hollow chambers in the frame, and others fill the chambers with foam insulation.  

One company told me the reason why some companies fill their chambers with the foam is because the pvc strength is low and filling the chamber will compensate for this.  Is there any truth to this?


----------



## GregC (Jan 10, 2010)

shagnthings said:


> I'm in the process of replacing my 22yr old wood windows.  I have a few companies come out to present what vinyl windows they have.  Some companies have hollow chambers in the frame, and others fill the chambers with foam insulation.
> 
> One company told me the reason why some companies fill their chambers with the foam is because the pvc strength is low and filling the chamber will compensate for this.  Is there any truth to this?



Hello, One of the main reasons window manufacturers insulate the hollow part of the frame is to reduce the cold from being transfered from the outside into the inside of the window. You have to remember, all vinly windows conduct the cold from outside through the frame and into the interior of your home. There really isn't a warm vinyl window Frame. Wood frame windows are still your best option for reducing cold weather. They are solid and conduct less cold weather into the interior of your home. If you are not in real cold weather then not much to worry about, but if you are in an extremely cold climate, ALL vinyl windows expand and contract leaving you with damaged frames, pvc weld joints and seal failure of the thermal glass itself. If you are on a low budget I suggest like I do to all my customers doing one or two windows at a time but using a quality wood window with aluminum exterior cladding. (Pella or Marvin) If not, you will be some what disapointed in a vinyl window in colder climates. Hope this helps!


----------

